# I Dood It - Looking for a Build Plan



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

If you know what this stand/carnival game is, maybe you can help. We need to build one, and quick, but my searchfu on the interwebz turns up nothing. Looking for plans, can you help?

Sorry for lack of detail for those who don't know, but I've not actually seen or played it… I'm told it's an involved build (?); doesn't look too bad, so I must be missing something. Here are the only pics I have:



















Thanks!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Any idea as to the premise of the game Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

It's all about getting some kind of 'five in a row', don't know more than that. That insert would certainly be a bought piece, you'd think.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Its kind of like skeeball mixed with bingo?

The insert looks like a stepped series of forstner bit holes. One larger ring on the outside with an inner, smaller, ring? But then there appears to be square tapers. CNC'd id imagine.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Got it .. Ball Bingo is the name. Appears to be a few iterations of it online


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

http://funservicesbayarea.com/wp-content/uploads/ballbingo.pdf

PDF to the rules.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

It's all about that insert. Not a muffin pan, plastic of sorts. Has to be a bought item, right? From where?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The box measure 20" x 20" x 20" and ive seen it using ping pong balls. Id figure to drill out the holes with a forstner bit a little smaller in diameter than the ball. The diameter of a ping pong ball is 40mm or 1.57". You might get away with 1.5" forstner?

Search fu level = Wizard.

That insert may be tough to find Google image search shows a lot of homemade ones out of plywood. Let me see if I can obtain grand wizard status.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

So nothing complicated about anything but the insert.
Everything is basic except that.

The insert you would need to make a router template that allows you to lower the router and raise it back as you are moving. Not easy. There is a router carving tool like that. But you would have to make your own template.
Someone with a CNC could do that quickly.

The only other way I could think of making this quickly, with little fuss, is to build a grid, then glue in the angled pieces. Cut long wedges, then miter them up, glue them in the grid, then drill the holes.
So to build the wedges, take a long piece of wood and on a table saw or band saw cut the wedge length wise.
Then use a band saw to cut the miters (safest).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeff, I like the way you think! That is a very solid approach.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

for the center piece, take a piece of 3/4 stock, drill the holes all the way threw, run a low angel chamfer bit with a bearing around each hole to give the slope, then glue a bottom and paint.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree with Don Smitty. Don't get too hung up on the exact shape of the plastic tray in the photo. You need a 5×5 grid such that when you throw the balls at it from a distance of 5 feet, each ball will settle in a hole. Depending on the diameter of the balls you'll be using, think things like:

pool ball trays










seed trays










egg trays










ice cube trays










golf ball trays, cake ball trays, etc., etc.

Just trying to think outside the box Smitty


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I think Jeff is on to it. Wedges. He already described. Assemble them properly oriented on a quick and dirty perimeter/backing jig (like a picture frame with a plywood back). Maybe got glue. Then after drilling the holes into the centers of the assembled wedges, remove them, then wood glue them to an un damaged piece of 1/4 (or whatevs) ply, MDF, etc.

A hole saw might be a better bet for cutting the circles. It is a bit rougher, but maybe the point of the Forster bit will be hindered from properly keeping you on center due to the sloped sides.


----------



## GerryB (May 1, 2011)

The name of the game is Fascination. My wife worked at the Olympic Fascination parlor on the boardwalk at Wildwood, New Jersey. The balls she remembers are about handball size. Wilkipedia explains pretty well.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascination_%28game%29


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Hot glue in my post instead of got glue.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Gerry, thanks very much for that!!!


----------

